

Twitter is about to look exactly like Facbook - pmccarren
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-redesign-2014-4

======
coreymgilmore
Well this is, for brevity, annoying. My favorite part of Twitter was that I
got all tweets, in a row, without any reorganizing based on
favoring/sponsored/etc.

